# CFL Spiral Bulbs - Please Post Your Setup!



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like to see some different ways that people have these installed in hoods or canopies, in a thread separate from the sticky.

I have a corner tank, so I am thinking of installing three power strips in a triangle shape and putting 1-2 bulbs per strip, which will be in a vertical position. I am unsure what I will do for reflectors and whether or not I will enclose this.

Just looking for ideas. Please post your setup and some tank shots if you don't mind! Thanks!


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Three 26w GE daylight mini-twists mounted horizontally over a 20 long. With the tank being only 12" high, the spirals provide a pretty good spread with plenty of light. Made an inexpensive canopy to make it a bit more pleasing to the eye.

View attachment 39511


View attachment 39512


View attachment 39513


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

@Wastewater what fixtures did you use and where did you get them?


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

They are JBJ Macro-glo fixtures... a saltwater hobbyist gave me three of them a couple years back - they were being used as refugium lights. I decided to give them a try, rather than collecting dust in the attic. Fixtures are the 15w model and included JBJ's 15w screw-in 6400k bulb. I bent the inside of the reflector "inward" somewhat so they would accept the mini-twists. The housings have adjustable arms (you can adjust the height from the water's surface)... did away with the adjustable arm & tweaked the height to fit my needs. I've had good results with spirals mounted vertically with a reflector (I've played around with some higher wattage SHO spiral bulbs, vertically-mounted w/reflector to obtain very high light). So, initially I was skeptical about the lower wattage spirals being mounted horizontal. They have worked out well.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I used this design for a 15gallon high tank, with good results:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/112294-hd-worklight-light-fixture.html


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

I have 2x23w 6500K cfls over my 40BR (which only has about 12" of water in it...kind of a riparium setup). 

fixtures are made from Ikea "Blanda Blank 8" bowls" and Hemma cord sets (total about $8 a fixture).

Look like this:
http://www.dumpserver.co.uk/pages/2665-salad-bowl-light


----------



## wGEric (Aug 31, 2011)

This topic has some people's solutions using clamp lights: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/153195-my-inexpensive-cfl-light-solution.html


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/d...-light-hood-circadian-rhythm.html#post1560843

I'm not sure if this is the "ultimate" setup, but it's pretty sweet. I fabricated it myself.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody use an existing canopy??


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

Heres mine:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/153195-my-inexpensive-cfl-light-solution.html


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

If you can mount those bulbs vertically you'll get a lot more light.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have an incandescent light strip that came on the stock hood for my 10g. i just put cfl bulbs in there. works great!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

bump!


----------



## bdresser (Dec 29, 2011)

Orchidman, I recently did the same thing with my stock light strip (retrofitted CFL lights into it and put a decent reflector in). How many bulbs and what wattage are you running?

I'm beginning to worry that I don't have enought light for my setup. I put in two 9W CFL bulbs because the packaging said they were each equivilant to 40W so I figured it would be enough, but now I'm not sure. I have a 28G bowfront so it is pretty high and am trying to start a low/med light tank with no CO2 (but currently dosing ecxel). Is this enought light or should I run more powerful CFL lights?


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Get two 23w bulbs. Go by the bulbs rating (not the equivilant).


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

bdresser said:


> Orchidman, I recently did the same thing with my stock light strip (retrofitted CFL lights into it and put a decent reflector in). How many bulbs and what wattage are you running?
> 
> I'm beginning to worry that I don't have enought light for my setup. I put in two 9W CFL bulbs because the packaging said they were each equivilant to 40W so I figured it would be enough, but now I'm not sure. I have a 28G bowfront so it is pretty high and am trying to start a low/med light tank with no CO2 (but currently dosing ecxel). Is this enought light or should I run more powerful CFL lights?


I have two 13w bulbs. With co2 it seems to e a good medium light balance.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm putting CFL's on one side of my 125 gallon turtle tank.
I plan on using 2 23 watt CFL's in Home Depot aluminum work lights placed on sheets of glass on top of egg crate light diffuser.

The glass is to protect from splashing and condensation and the light diffuser is just a cover to stop the turtles from climbing out.

Let me know what you think!


Here is the right side of my my turtle tank









and here is lovely diagram I made of what my setup may be


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my 20H with 2x 13W 6500k bulbs and 8.5" clamp domes. I don't run any CO2 and dose Excel and Flourish and dry ferts every other day. I get really good growth and no algae problems. Even my HC is growing, slowly but surely.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

PeterN1986 said:


> 8.5" clamp domes[/URL]. I don't run any CO2 and dose Excel and Flourish and dry ferts every other day. I get really good growth and no algae problems. Even my HC is growing, slowly but surely.


How did you make that bar they hang from, and how is it sitting on the tank? I am looking to make this setup or similar, and yours looks to be right about what I am wanting. I have the same tank and the same clamp lights already. Could you share details please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone use CFLs with the Aqueon Incandescent Full hood? I was thinking of setting up a 10 gallon low light tank.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> Does anyone use CFLs with the Aqueon Incandescent Full hood? I was thinking of setting up a 10 gallon low light tank.


i did with my daughters 10 gal, would post a pic but cant find any now.. i had 2 14 watt cfl 6500k's from lowes in it, it was amazing.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hello, i used downlight casing then suspend them with some small chain/cable
here are the photos :


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

2 x 23watt 6500K over my 20L









2 x 13watt 6500K add-ons for my 15 column


----------

